# Motorola mobile phone usbstorage not being recognized ?

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

could somebody please tell me why my mobile-phone isn't recognized / assigned any device node?

only output is:

 *Quote:*   

> [   82.566726] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
> 
> [   82.574205] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> [   82.683952] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
> ...

 

\snip 

```
#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET=m

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set
```

\snip

many thanks in advance

----------

## jancici

same problem here with Motorola Z6, well I did not check your config but I am getting same message

----------

## bunder

do you have to change your phone from modem mode to data mode? some newer motos have such an option, and would prevent the system from seeing the onboard memory.

cheers

----------

## kernelOfTruth

in modem mode it IS recognized but the problem is the missing software support for transfer   :Sad: 

when switching to data / usb-storage mode the above mentioned behavior occurs 

thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## jancici

again same here, I did change mode of USB to "memory card" in mobile, then plugin to

LINUX : mentioned message occurs in /var/log/messages

wintendo : I can see two removable disk; first one is mobile internel memory and second one is miniSD card inside of the mobile

I did allready try to do some tricky steps from this page : http://www.modmymoto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=405582

I did modified those kernel file ... I can see new device {example /dev/sdc } but not able to mount : I am getting message "... not media ..."

seems that motorola is testing linux base mobile with wintendo and they are not testing it with linux PC  :Sad: 

----------

## rolypoly

Jancici,

I have the same phone (Moto ROKR Z6) and followed the instructions from the modmymoto website, using the gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 kernel, and it's worked perfectly  :Smile:  Thanks for the pointer!

This is what shows at the bottom of dmesg...

```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola MSnc.                 PQ: 1 ANSI: 4 CCS

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1983494 512-byte hardware sectors (1016 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1983494 512-byte hardware sectors (1016 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:

```

I currently have my phone set to 'Memory Card' mode in the usb configuration page on the phone.

The only other thing I can suggest to check is that you're using the same kernel as the folks on modmymoto ie: 2.6.22 or newer.

Roland.

----------

## energyman76b

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> could somebody please tell me why my mobile-phone isn't recognized / assigned any device node?
> 
> only output is:
> ...

 

that is not an error. Try modprobing sd_mod.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> that is not an error. Try modprobing sd_mod.

 

thanks   :Smile: 

does it make a difference if it's compiled in ?

that way it is / was already there    :Idea: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   that is not an error. Try modprobing sd_mod. 
> 
> thanks  
> 
> does it make a difference if it's compiled in ?
> ...

 

*shrug* I have scsi disk support compiled in, and my Razr v3i works very well ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

there are 3 bugs, which prevents it from working correctly - ouch   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/10/218

----------

